# New to kitless



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 13, 2017)

I've been on here before and shared my SC Barrel... which had a bunch of issues. But with some help from Troy Hudson I corrected many of those issues, and I am eager to learn.

I still have a lot to learn. For now I'm just working on the basics. Fit and size. I'm not too worried about shape just yet, but I'm getting to the point where I will soon be worrying about shape... at least I think I am.

For now I'm using a 3/8 - 24 thread on the section and 1/2 - 28 thread on the cap.
Everything so far is made from alumilite resin that I cast myself. The body is just over 1/2" diameter.

More pictures here: https://goo.gl/photos/P838hqy2ZuivUuXJ6

My first attempts at fixing my old design. The cap is too large for the body, and the entire thing is too long. (If the image doesn't appear it is the pee green and black pen in the album from the link above)






My next attempt to fix the previous issues (I didn't know the first one was too long so this one is as well) (the red, Orange and blue)









And my final attempt thus far. I fixed the length, shaved a bit off the overall diameter, and getting very pleased with how it's turning out. I'm hoping to have a finished design soon. Starting to see the end of the road! I hope... (4 different shades of green)





I would show side by side pictures of all these pens, but Troy Hudson has the two first ones as I sent them to him for a look over.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 13, 2017)

your pictures are not showing.


----------



## Curly (Jun 13, 2017)

They do in the link he provided Mike. Unless they are different from the googly ones.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 13, 2017)

The ones he tried to load on the forum only show as Icons. THe link may work I didnt try it.


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes they are the google ones.


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 13, 2017)

I just created a photo bucket. This should work now.

First pen. Too long, cap doesn't mesh with body, and cap has too big of a diameter. Also some scratches left on the ends and onenof the finials has a small chip out.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Second pen only fixed a couple of the issues I had with the first. No finials though. Cap slightly smaller diameter, and also meshes properly with body. Still too long though.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Third (technically fourth as I made a half finished one from pure black to get the measurements right. Cap and body diameter are fixed. Might tinker with it a bit more and possible go thinner... not sure yet. A couple more test pens shall have to be made. Length is much better. No section yet, as I currently don't have a nib because it was sent to Troy with the original two pens... I have a new one on the way however.
I am very happy with the way that this one is turning out. I'm ALMOST there.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 13, 2017)

Oh. One other issue on the original two that I resolved on the third pen. My threads were two long it took way too many turns to remove the cap. I now have it down to 3 complete turns, which can be removed with two quick twist of both the body and the cap.
I would like to get it down to one complete turn, but I'm almost certain that I would want a multi start thread for that, as I'd like there to be plenty of holding power and less of a chance to strip the threads by pulling or dropping.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 14, 2017)

I like the shape of all of them. Very nice. 

It can be frustrating to spend hours on something when your just learning, only to have something your not totally "happy" with. But when you get it right it's awesome!


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm currently working on getting my basics down until I know they are good enough to start selling. A little further and I think I'll be there. Each one I make is better than the last! Soon I hope to be making working and very well made writing instruments.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Jul 14, 2017)

*You are my new hope!*

First - let me say, "Great job."  Your first attempts are really pretty fine.  I am trying to gear up to do the same, so I will be following your progress very closely.

Second - you have given me new hope.  I have been corresponding with a number of gents in the UK.  They are all using some standard metric threads and, quite frankly, the three taps and two dies to make a basic pen were more money than I was ready to lay out at present.  Reading about your threading sizes is a breath of fresh air.  I'd love to know more if you have time to write.

Thanks for sharing.

Best regards - 
- Greg


----------

